# Lymphoma... not good



## mandelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

My dad's Shepherd Tamiya was diagosed with Lymphoma earlier this year. They got it into remission, she handled chemo really, really well. 

But the last couple weeks it's come back, so she's back on the drugs. She's only 7 years old! I swear, if it's not the hips, it's something else!

It sucks because she was the last present my dad got from my mom before she died, now he's losing his dog too. 

I feel so helpless!

I've been looking for another dog for him... because that's what I would do. When my dog was there, Tamiya was happy to have the buddy to run into the ground when she was feeling good. The drugs had her acting young again... even though she wasn't even old.

Plus the new dog would be there.... later. 

But I don't know if that's what he would do. Some people get even sadder when they have a replacement. I think it's because they view the new one as a replacement. I'm of a different school of thought. You can never replace an awesome dog, but you can get another to keep the human/dog companionship and the new dog will be there when you miss the old dog. You can still go hike in the woods down the same old trails, with your new companion. Much better than going alone or not at all.

A new dog will keep your habits the same... you still have to get up out of bed and let them out. You still need to go to Petsmart and pick up new toys. You still have to tell someone to go laydown when you're trying to eat dinner. To me it makes the loss easier to bear because you still have a dog in your life. And dog people need that.

My dad has never been without a Shepherd... this will be the first time unless I drop one off at his house. He won't go get his own.

Ugh. I'm still man shopping for my girl Ricca.. so no pups anytime soon. I've turned down one stud after another. I was hoping to have a litter, and hold back two. One for me, one for my dad. My dad's I was going to keep until it was out of the puppy phase. Maybe timing will all work out in the end. I just don't want to see him alone... I live out of state, brother going to Iraq again, Tamiya in her last years.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

So sorry to hear about Tamiya - she sounds like a very special girl who is special to your dad for many reasons.

I know everyone is different, but before I'd try to get your dad a new GSD, I'd have a heart-to-heart talk with him to be sure he's ready. He might need a little "alone time" to adjust.

Many years ago my then-fiance's dad's dachsund hung himself in his crate. When they came home, they found him hanging by his choke collar in his crate (I don't know why it was left on). This was his dad's dog and his dad was totally crushed. We decided we'd get a new dachsund puppy for him for Christmas.

Well, guess what - he didn't want him. I had no intention of adding a dachsund to my family, but that's what happened. I eventually let the fiance go and the dachsund stayed with me for about 9 years until he died of a heart attack.

So, I'd just make sure your dad is ready for another dog before you surprise him!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry about Tamiya! raysmom has good advice but if you know your dad as well as you do and you kow he won't get another dog and he needs another dog than go find him one. But be prepared to keep it yourself if it does not work out. 

Hoping Tamiya goes back into remission and has some more time yet.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Tamiya. Doerak has the same story. About 6-7 years old. Hip dysplasia. Diagnosed lymphoma in Feb. Came out of remission this summer. 

I decided not to spend any more money on chemo and keep him comfortable. He's "stable". He has lumps, sometimes large, sometimes small. My oncologist gave me instructions what to do. When the lumps get big, the Prednisone dosage goes up for a week. 

Doerak just got some distance Reiki and he's been feeling great for the last couple of weeks. But it really is hard knowing that your dog's days are limited and you just don't know when it will be time to say goodbye. 

My regular vet also gave me Tramadol for his aches and pains. It won't mess up his liver and kidneys like NSAIDS. And the Pred is doing it's job, for now.

Thing is, sometimes I start looking for another dog to replace him, but he's doing so well - considering he has terminal cancer.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

I dont think its a case of replacement when you bring anew dog home to join the family when another furbaby is dying. I think its really a case of trying to manage the loss and pain that the person will feel once the original has gone on to the bridge. It may even make the owner and the dog that is passing feel a bit less stressed. I know when our one boy was passing he looked up at me as if to say, 'whos going to take care of you now.?" Yet when another passed on at a very late age, we had a younger GSD lving with us and it seemed to make the passing or the first less painful on most of the family and less painful on the dog that was passing. He actually sighed and i think it was because he had alot of stress taken off him known that someone would be there to help the humans and take the load off him so he could pass in a more peaceful manner, does that make sense?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

That can be a hard call. When I lost one of my favorite dogs unexpectidly I didn't want another dog. I went dogless for 9 months, my DH mentioned about seeing a cute black GSD where he was buying out the guys inventory. He mentioned when he left that he might bring home a pup with the parts. I just laughed and told him I would see him later. I wasn't looking for a dog, really didn't want another one. But the black pup came home with the parts.

Now puppies aren't always the best at healing a broken heart, they are too time consuming, won't sit still for 10 mins.

Have you thought of an young adult maybe a rescue dog?????

I am sorry for your dad's pain. It isn't easy when you see them slipping away.

Val


----------

